#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  هيونداي I 30: سيارة كورية بجينات أوروبية

## رويتر

*بعد طراز "سيد" من "كيا"، جاء دور "هيونداي" الآن، لتضخّ في الأسواق طرازا في فئة سيارات البرلين كومباكت.. تلك السيارة التي اختارت لها من الأسماء: I30، وتخلّف وراءها سؤالا واحدا هو: ماذا بقي للأخريات؟

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جميل لما نشوفها هتنزل مصر باسم ايه هتغاظ لو نزلت باسم فيرنا 2  ::

----------

